# Der Releasetag



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Nun ist es endlich da. Diablo 3! Lang erwartet, heiß begehrt. So sehr begehrt, dass der gestrige Releasetag zu einem denkwürdigen in der Blizzard'schen Erfolgsgeschichte geworden sein dürfte. So ein Tag ist immer eine kleine Besonderheit, zumindest dann wenn ein Produkt erscheint was wahre Massen mobilisiert. Dieser Thread dient all jenen, die diesen Releasetag und ihre Erlebnisse gern mal etwas näher schildern möchten. Mein Releasetag (oder eher -abend) fand in der Hölle statt, leider war diese nicht in Sanktuario, sondern in meinem Wohnzimmer. Aber der Reihe nach.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 18:45 Uhr: Nach einem langen Arbeitstag betrete ich endlich meine Wohnung, begrüße Frau und Kinder und fahre bereits den Teleskoparm aus um den Rechner zu starten, schließlich will D3 installiert werden. DVD eingelegt, Setup gestartet - woah Retro! Das legendäre Gitarrenthema aus D1 schallt aus den Boxen... das nenn ich einen Einstieg nach Maß. "Aaaah, fresh meat!" und "What can I do for yah?" ertönt in meinem Kopf, hach was waren das für Zeiten. Ich will zocken! Suchten bis die Frau mit Scheidung droht! Jetzt! Halt nein, die Vernunft muss siegen. Also erstmal mit Familie zu Abend essen und die Kinder angemessen ins Bett bringen. Der Installationsbalken hats eh nicht besonders eilig, trotz modernem Rechner. Na gut, ab in die Küche.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 19:45 Uhr: Bauch voll, Frau im Bad Haare waschen, Kinder im Bett, Spiel auf der Festplatte. Partytime, jetzt ist Papa dran! Bnet-Account hab ich ja dank WoW schon, aber das reicht natürlich nicht. Ich soll zusätzlich ein "Battletag" erstellen. Was für Zeug? Bei Blizzard arbeiten wirklich kreative Namensfinder. Transmogrifikation, Battletag - Respekt. Na gut, her damit. Ich wähle einen Namen. "Ihr Battletag ist Name#1234". Wie bitte? Wer soll sich das merken? Naja, egal. Nachdem das alles erledigt ist starte ich mit zitternder Hand das Spiel. Ein Launcher erscheint mit News und dem "Spielen"-Button. Hab ich mich verklickt? Ich wollt doch gar nicht WoW spielen. Achso, das sieht sich alles ähnlich. Gut so, bin ja mit 32 nicht mehr der Jüngste und so werd ich nicht gleich verwirrt. Spiel startet anstandslos. Erster Weg wie immer in die Grafikeinstellungen, alles hochstellen was da ist.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 19:50 Uhr: Grafik brummt, Musik ertönt, Zeit zum zocken! Ich gebe meine von WoW gewohnten Login-Daten ein und klicke auf Anmelden (oder wie das heißt). Eine neue Checkliste erscheint: Mit dem Bnet verbinden (grünes Häkchen). Wunderbar, ging ja fix. Logindaten überprüfen.... warten. Und warten. Was geht? Internet, lebst Du noch? Oh, das Fenster für den Authenticator erscheint, sehr schön. Fix eingegeben, wieder warten. Dann tatsächlich auch ein grüner Haken. Spannung steigt. Heldenliste irgendwas... wieder warten. Und warten. Und warten. Aaaaah, juhu ich bin drin! Wie der Boris, nur nicht so schnell. Ich darf einen Helden erstellen. Heldenliste? Heldenklasse? Wird doch nicht etwa Todesritter hier geben? Nein, nix zu sehen von den Plagegeistern. Also fix eine Dämonenjägerin gewählt, auf die Klasse freu ich mich schon seit ihrer Einführung. Weiblich, Name Soundso. Ich klicke auf Helden erstellen (oder so) und... wieder warten. Die Sekunden vergehen, es werden Stunden, Tage, Jahre! Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit eine Meldung: "Blabla blabla. Fehler 3006". Was los?! Noch mal klicken. Wieder ewig warten, "Fehler 3006". Das darf nicht wahr sein! Ich logge nochmal aus und gebe erneut mein Passwort ein. Bereue das sofort. "Blabla blabla. Fehler 57". Wat? Verarschen? Nochmal. Passwort eingeben, "Fehler 57". Und nochmal. Und nochmal. Fehler 57 sagt aber weiterhin "Gesichtskontrolle negativ, Du kommst hier net rein".

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 20:00 Uhr: Meine Frau hat ihren üblichen TV-Quark eingeschalten, Fehler 57 und ich sind inzwischen per Du. Verdammte Axt! Na gut, hab ja irgendwo gelesen dass man die Regionen wechseln und auf anderen Servern spielen kann. Also versuchs ich halt mal in der amerikanischen Zone. Einloggen geht, Char erstellen auch. Ich komme ein Fenster weiter, in die Charakterauswahl mit dem Spiel starten-Button. Jetzt aber, harhar! Will ja wenigstens mal reinschnuppern. Klick auf Spiel starten. "Blabla blabla. Fehler 30000xx". Ich starre auf den Monitor. Das muss ein Scherz sein. Geht gar nicht anders. Nochmal Spiel starten. Fehler 30000xx. Ich sinke in meinen weißen Leder-Chefsessel und bin sprachlos.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 20:30 Uhr: Nach dem durchstöbern der Foren und Miterleben des kollektiven Wutschnaubens Tausender sowie gelegentlicher vergeblicher Einlogg-Versuche bleibt mir eine letzte Möglichkeit. Asien. Ferne Länder, fremde Sitten, ein rettender Server. Tatsache es geht! Problemlos! Ich rutsche durch die Login-Prozedur und stehe endlich ENDLICH vor Neu-Tristram! Wahnsinn. Jetzt los, will endlich mal das Spiel antesten. Ersteindruck: hervorragend. Durchgestylt bis in die Haarspitzen, Grafik wirklich nett und butterweich (ich brauch kein Crysis 3 um glücklich zu sein), Sound gut gelungen. Spielweise ebenfalls, alles ist gut erreichbar und die anfänglichen Tooltipps erklären alles nötige zur Benutzerführung. Auch die ersten Fähigkeiten machen Spaß und sind teilweise fast schon zu stark für das Level (den Bindingshot, wo man Gegner aneinanderkettet, wünscht sich meine Jägerin sofort für WoW). Das Hass-Disziplin-System ist durchdacht und sehr gut umgesetzt, Hass ist analog zum Fokus in WoW und damit eh vertraut. Ich erledige die ersten Quests, erringe erste Erfolge, durchstreife die ersten Keller und Gewölbe. Hmm, keine merkbaren Ladezeiten beim Gebietswechsel, so muss das! Meine Kleine ist jetzt Stufe 5, mit weißen Stoffhosen und lila Bogen schon imba equipped und ich habe soeben Deckard Cain getroffen, der vom Skelettkönig bzw. seinen Lakaien attackiert wird. Dann ist der Asia-Server auch im Arsch. Wunderbar.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 21:00 Uhr: Ich resigniere und starte seufzend WoW, um wenigstens dort noch ein Stündchen Zeit zu verbringen (das TV-Programm meiner Liebsten war wirklich nicht zum aushalten und bot keine Alternative). Spiel gestartet, Passwort eingegeben... nichts passiert! WAS?!?!?! SO EINE GOTTVERD...... SCH....!!! NERDRAGE INC! Ich besuche die WoW-Foren und sehe Serverdown-Threads soweit das Auge reicht. Bei Starcraft 2 genauso. Alles down. Das. komplette. Battlenet. ist. tot. Irre.

Di, 15.05.12, ca. 21:20 Uhr: Ich gebe auf, zuviel ist zuviel. Meine Angetraute hat sich endlich dazu entschlossen, mit Scrubs etwas Vernünftiges im TV einzuschalten und leise weinend setze ich mich dazu. Was für ein verhunzter Releaseabend.

Fazit: Ich spiele seit fast 20 Jahren, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Und ich hab schon viel erlebt in dieser Szene. Habe die Bugfestivals Gothic 3 und Sacred 2 nach Release gespielt. Die hatten immerhin einen Vorteil bei allen Abstürzen und Spielfehlern... man konnte sie überhaupt spielen. Ja, auch längere Zeit. Blizzard hat sich gestern bis auf die Knochen blamiert und ich sage das als gestandener Fan(-boy) seit The Lost Vikings. Wie es des Nächtens war weiß ich nicht (man liest dass es ab halb 11 dann ging) und interessiert mich als arbeitender Mensch, der früh raus muss, auch nicht. Ich war und bin wirklich erschüttert in welchem desolaten Zustand die Server und das gesamte Bnet waren. So kann man kein Spiel dieser Bedeutung releasen. Und keiner kann mir erzählen dass sie das einfach unterschätzt haben, selbst ein Kleinkind konnte den Ansturm vorhersehen. Mir schwant dass sie sich mit dem Jahrespass + Gratis D3-Nonsens gehörig übernommen haben. Aber das ist nur Spekulation.

So das wars von mir. Wer mag, berichte mal - auch gern positiv - von seinen gestrigen Erlebnissen. Wer nicht mag, muss hier nicht beiwohnen. Ist ein freies Land.


----------



## Mikehoof (16. Mai 2012)

Nett geschrieben zumal mein Ablauf incl. Frau und Kinder abends ähnlich aussieht. Nach dem Arbeitstag und den weiteren "Verpflichtungen" will man doch einfach nur eine Runde entspannt zocken und dann sowas. Mein Beileid :-)

Ich habe mich auch dazu entschlossen mir Diabolo 3 zuzulegen aber ich warte noch minimum eine Woche damit :-)


----------



## Smirgul (16. Mai 2012)

Leider kann ich mich diesem Bericht nur anschließen. Selbiges hatte ich auch und als meine Frau und ich uns endlich einloggen konnten klappte es nicht das wir in das gleiche Spiel kommen konnten (erinnerte an SC1 bzw. WC3).

Auch wenn das Spiel nett gemacht ist haut es mich nicht so aus den Socken das ich dafür Stundenlang durch Foren stöbere um endlich vernünftig spielen zu können. Mir reicht es auch fürs erste wenn ich einfach offline einmal durchspielen könnte - wenn sie schon nicht die Server entsprechend stellen können.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

neuer tag neues glück. hoffen wir mal das die login bugs behoben sind


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2012)

haha,sehr geil geschrieben udn bis zu dem asia-server hätte das genau mein abend sein können(bei einem kind statt 2...)...wenn ich mir d3 schon geholt hätte...
aber in weiser voraussicht habe ich mir d3 noch nicht geholt udn nach 4 versuchen war ich schon bei wow drin


----------



## baum2go (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo lieber Threadersteller,

zunächst finde ich deine Darstellung sehr unterhaltsam, was auch zeigt, dass du die Situation mit einer gewissen Gelassenheit erträgst und dich zu deiner Frau vor den Fernseher setzt.

Ich selbst hatte auch gut 1 Stunde zu kämpfen um überhaupt den Heldenscreen zu sehen.
Allerdings muss man auch ein gewisses technisches Verständnis für Cluster/Server haben um gänzlich zu begreifen, dass ein Release gar nicht anders ablaufen kann, wenn man sich die Vielzahl der Interessenten anschaut.

Ich denke, dass sehr viel Ärger aus diesem Unverständnis entsteht. Ich finde es überaus plumb wenn man die "ich hab bezahlt und nun seht zu " Keule schwingt. Jeder hat im Verlauf seines Lebens Situationen in denen er Ärger von anderen Menschen ausgesetzt ist, weil diese nicht die gesamte Situation betrachten sondern lediglich einen kleinen Ausschnitt. 
Eventuell könnte das Schließen einiger Bildungslücken zu einer entspannteren Erwartungshaltung führen.


----------



## Smirgul (16. Mai 2012)

Sorry baum aber das stimmt nicht. Da der Ansturm zu erwarten war muss man dann halt einen offline Modus dazu geben. Da dieses aber nicht gewollt ist können sich die Kunden zu recht aufregen. Entweder oder - online Zwang dann Server entsprechend planen oder offline Modus.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

baum2go schrieb:


> was auch zeigt, dass du die Situation mit einer gewissen Gelassenheit erträgst und dich zu deiner Frau vor den Fernseher setzt.


Nun, ich hätte Letzteres wahrscheinlich schon eher getan, aber vor 21 Uhr war das schlicht nicht möglich. Auf RTL 2 arbeitslosen Jugendlichen zusehen, die Verhütungsmittel nur von Werbeplakaten kennen und im Plattenbau die nächste Hartz-Generation gebären? Nein danke, da hab ich lieber mit Fehler 57 noch eine Runde Armdrücken gemacht. Der Unterhaltungsfaktor war derselbe.


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Sorry baum aber das stimmt nicht. Da der Ansturm zu erwarten war muss man dann halt einen offline Modus dazu geben. Da dieses aber nicht gewollt ist können sich die Kunden zu recht aufregen. Entweder oder - online Zwang dann Server entsprechend planen oder offline Modus.



Logisch war der Ansturm zu erwarten aber was sollte Blizzard tun, wenn sie drölftausend Server stellen die sie dann nach 2 Woche nicht mehr brauchen? Offline Modus wäre sicher ein Lösung aber der Release konnte leider nicht anders laufen, Baum hat da vollkommen recht.


----------



## baum2go (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Smirgul,

es gibt in diesem Sinne keinen Offline Modus.
Erfolge, Items, Quests und Kills werden Serverseitig fortlaufend gespeichert, generiert und abgefragt.
Das erschwert zumindest elementares cheaten von Dingen, was dem kompletten Spieldesign wie Auktionshaus, Koop ect.
nur dienlich sein kann.
Selbst wenn du die Serveranzahl verdreifachst stehst du vor den gleichen Problemen. Alles andere wäre unwirtschaftlich, es sei denn du bist bereit das Doppelte für einen reibungslosen Login am Releasetag zu bezahlen. 




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun, ich hätte Letzteres wahrscheinlich schon eher getan, aber vor 21 Uhr war das schlicht nicht möglich. Auf RTL 2 arbeitslosen Jugendlichen zusehen, die Verhütungsmittel nur von Werbeplakaten kennen und im Plattenbau die nächste Hartz-Generation gebären? Nein danke, da hab ich lieber mit Fehler 57 noch eine Runde Armdrücken gemacht. Der Unterhaltungsfaktor war derselbe.



Hallo Fremder,

Fernsehen kommt für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage, kann deine Einstellung durchaus nachvollziehen 
Hab gestern auch lustig Fehler gesammelt und hatte sogar einen epischen bei, für den es keinen Fehlercode gab.
Leider konnte ich den nicht equippen


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

baum2go schrieb:


> Hallo Smirgul,
> 
> es gibt in diesem Sinne keinen Offline Modus.
> Erfolge, Items, Quests und Kills werden Serverseitig fortlaufend gespeichert, generiert und abgefragt.
> ...


Es wird hier nur eins vergessen... dem Offlinespieler dürfte sowas reichlich egal sein. Wenn Kevin, 14, zu Hause am Rechner, der nicht mal mit dem Internet verbunden ist, einen Cheat eingibt, wen sollte das stören? Genau hier liegt das Problem - der Zwang. Keinem Offlinespieler kann glaubhaft erklärt werden, warum er trotz seiner reinen Singleplayer-Ambition nun mit Disconnects, Login-Sperren und Fehler soundso leben muss... wo er doch gar nicht online und im Multiplayer spielen wollte. Blizzard hat diese Entscheidung für ihn getroffen. Und das ist schade. Mich stört es nicht, ich bin eh immer online dank Router und Flatrate. Aber der Ablauf gestern war eine Katastrophe, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Und das Unternehmen kann froh sein, in so einer vergleichsweise ruhigen Branche zu existieren. Wir schreiben uns im Internet die Finger wund und füllen einschlägige Foren mit Tränenbächen. Mehr passiert nicht. Das schlimmste sind vielleicht noch viele negative Bewertungen auf Verkaufsportalen wie amazon. Etwa zur selben Zeit als Blizzard gestern beruflich versagte, versagte auch Hertha BSC Berlin. Und kurz davor der Karlsruher SC. Da flogen dann 1000°C heiße Bengalos auf die Plätze, da stürmten Chaoten auf den Rasen (sozusagen den "Arbeitsplatz" der Spieler) und sogar die Zentrale des KSC wurde vom aufgebrachten Mob belagert. Von derartigen Zuständen in Irvine, Kalifornien ist mir nichts bekannt, also hat es Blizzard vergleichsweise gut. Und hoffentlich den Kopf frei für schnellstmögliche Nachbesserung. Wie sie das anstellen kann mir als Nutzer vollkommen egal sein. Ich habe meinen Teil des Vertrages in Form des Kaufpreises erfüllt. Jetzt ist Blizzard dran.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte das Spiel schon einige Tage vorher, aber zum Serverstart um 0 Uhr kam ich auch nich rein und bin dann doch pennen gegangen... Hab mich dann am Dienstag morgen um 10 Uhr problemlos eingeloggt.

Nur das ausloggen machte dann Probleme, dass hat dann erst 16 Stunden später gegen 2 Uhr nachts geklappt xD


----------

